# Potato Dish



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

Good Day all,

So I did something new. You take a 9x12 glass pan. On the bottom you put a little butter, then put a layer of sliced potato's to cover the bottom of the pan. Then you put graded cheese,
( you can use sharp, Jack, etc.) and if you want to you can use bacon or Onion on this level. Then you put another layer of potato's on top. Now you put a cream cheese and sour cream mixture on
top of that. Then cut up sausage. Now a another layer of potato to cover the previous layer.

Now take 4 or 5 eggs and break into a bowl. Beat them up til they are all mixed up. Pour it over the top of the last layer of potato's. One last layer of potato and one last layer of cheese.

Put it in the oven for 30 minutes at 450.

Great breakfast.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Are you familiar with a Spanish Tortilla-- or a frittata. Similar concepts, though usually started on the stove and finished in the oven.

All good ideas.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm surprised the potatoes cook through in 30 minutes baked like that.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Back in the Before Days when Karen's church did the Fill the Pot thing for homeless people, I made something very similar. I used frozen hash browns, though, for the potatoes component and added diced red bell peppers. Potato, cheese and egg is a great combination!

mjb.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

We do a frozen hashbrowns version for Christmas breakfast. It goes in the fridge overnight and pops in the oven to bake in the morning - easy and perfect for a winter morning.


----------



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

So true.... I am hoping to have a colder winter this year, so that I can make it for a morning.


----------



## JeromeRoss (10 mo ago)

Yea, like ideas like that , thay non-hard cooking , its best


----------

